# Water problems



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Last time we used M/H we fill it with water.

Going away on Thurs and went to top it up today and it started to drain.
This has happened before in Oct when it was colder.

Have now drain it and have set the safety valve. 

Will this happen every time we go to fill it or how can we prevent it?


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you'll find this is an automatic function of your water heater (read the manual  ) to try to prevent damage occurring due to freezing. You can bypass the dump-valve with a clothes peg, but be aware that frost damage can prove *very* expensive!!

Regards,
Paul


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Nora,

You will find that once the tempertures rise, you won't have the problem, it is just a safety valve to protect your boiler from freezing in cold weather. Did you get the gas bottles sorted.


----------



## mover (Mar 9, 2006)

*Auto water dump*

This dump valve also operates if 12v fails IE battery low ,fuse,disconnection,or switching off of 12v system


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Our dump valve will not drop the water out if the heating is turned on, we have a truma warm air heater, maybe yours works the same, after all if the valve drops the water out every time temp drops how could you go skiing in it


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have sorted the Water. Had heater on all day and fill it tonight and it s fine.

But now it seems we have a problem with the kitchen tap. 
We had a plumber to see it and he think it broken.
Water coming out of all joints of tap.
Don't know if the water problem broke it or not. 

Going to Wedding tomorrow so will have NO KITCHEN SINK for weekend. :x 

Where would I look for a Tap for Burstner.Help


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*H2O Dumpure for thiws whils*

Hi All

A good cure for this while on travels is to get a 1/2 inch jubilee clip slip it over the top of the release solenoid and put a baby's nappy pin through the hole.

regards all


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Broken Tap*

Its likely that the tap has been damaged by freezing up ??

Ours did exactly that the other week.

We saved £60 on the price of the tap from Hymer by ordering it from a dealer in germany.

Now im extra careful to make sure we drain all the water and leave all the taps in the on position - and drain the boiler as well.

Remember to switch off the 12v system or the pump will be left running with no water to pump!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If its a Truma Combi (Combined space and water heating) the safety valve will dump at 4 degrees, and will not hold (without the heating on) if manually re-closed until 7 degrees is achieved. Turning the heating on overrides the dump.

In use, I leave the water heating on lowest setting to avoid it dumping.

Whilst parked up, I leave it drained down.

I'm lucky in that I can park the 'van on the drive and hook-up. So I turn the (space) heating on and close the valve before filling up before setting off. This succeeds in keeping the valve closed.

If, however, the 'van hasn't warmed up enough before leaving, removing the hook-up turns off the heating, and lo and behold, the valve dumps. 

Have now resorted to putting a spring clothes peg round the valve to prevent this - but do remember to remove it asap. (My 'van has auxiliary travel heating in the back, so arriving on site normally means it is warm enough to remove the peg, then set the water heater on)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have found that if you fill fresh water tank and do not run any taps untill the heater has warmed the area around the hot water tank,then you can reset the dump valve. then run water pump to clear air locks,without losing your water from the fresh water tank.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi nora+neil

i had the automatic dump valve replaced by a manual valve supplied by truma. now it only dumps when i open the valve.

mike


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for everyone comments.

Have spoken with Dealer in Germany about Tap and will keep you informed how it goes.


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

*tap*

our kitchen tap failed to work while in france last nov, had to open bathroom tap slightly to use kitchen one, Iv'e just replaced it with one from towsure part no t6 cost £25.75, stripped old one down but unable to fix, contact switch moulded into place but broken, just had to cut larger hole! looks fine single lever mixer type, not filled up tanks yet to try it 4 deg below at moment up here in yorkshire, just waiting for the off to France at bit warmer but thunder storms.

captainking


----------

